# Jetter Question



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Need your opinion (or help) on a jetter call I just got. Have any of you cleaned a 2" line with a jetter with 3/8" hose or will it work? Smallest I have done is 3" and it does fine. I had a out of town person with a 2" grease line that no one can seem to open. Don't know for sure how far through it or even how many turns. I just don't know if the 3/8" will go through 2" or if I am asking for trouble?


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Never tried 3/8" but I have used 1/4" many times and that can be tricky, and rarely can be pulled back under pressure. If there is a straight shot roof vent, that may work. You don't have smaller hoses?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I've never had success with 3/8" in a 2" line.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I would not put anything larger than 1/4" in a 2" line. Maybe a very short straight shot, but still risky.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I have to correct my above post. I meant to say that I've never had luck with a 1/4" hose in a 2" line. I've never attempted 3/8".


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd go with 1/4 if a straight shot and 3/16 if around a lot of turns.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I got my 5/16 with rotary head through a 2" line a few weeks ago. Think it was a grease blockage.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

What 5/16 hose are you guys using? I searched online for an hour and didn't find anything. I was gonna set up another jumper reel.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

PPRI said:


> What 5/16 hose are you guys using? I searched online for an hour and didn't find anything. I was gonna set up another jumper reel.


I got it from Craigs Affordable Tools. http://affordabletool.com/
Gear told me about them and advised me on my jetter build. Give them a call. Very helpful people.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Epox said:


> I got it from Craigs Affordable Tools. http://affordabletool.com/
> Gear told me about them and advised me on my jetter build. Give them a call. Very helpful people.


Ask for Amanda and tell her it's the same 5/16 hose that Ben from California buys.....she'll know what you mean.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

They don't have 5/16 listed on their website either. Is it Scheiffer hose Ben?


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I think that's right but they don't list it as they are just getting into jetting stuff. Amanda will know exactly what you want.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

PPRI said:


> They don't have 5/16 listed on their website either. Is it Scheiffer hose Ben?


Yuppers.


----------

